# How do I deal with IBS-D and a Job?.....



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

I am 20 yrs old and I am going to start working at a clothing store very soon and I am terrified. I have IBS-D and I am always running to the bathroom especially when I'm nervous, which is A LOT. I know I will get really nervous at this job and just the thought of it makes my stomach start to get nervous...Do employees at clothing stores get to go use a restroom whenever they want? I have no idea how it works. Im 99% sure the store doesn't have a bathroom in it so I will have to leave the store and use another bathroom somewhere in this shopping center.Any advice? Anyone been in this same situation? Do you have any tips to keep me from stressing and getting nervous? (thats usually what makes me get "D")


----------



## sorchapatrix (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi love! I feel your pain! I'm 25 yrs old, I have IBS-D and I work in retail. You are allowed to use the bathroom however often you want. When you first start working, most employers have a 90-day period in which they can fire you easily. After that, it becomes quite difficult to fire someone due to a medical condition. A doctor's note wouldn't hurt either. Best of luck!


----------



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

sorchapatrix said:


> Hi love! I feel your pain! I'm 25 yrs old, I have IBS-D and I work in retail. You are allowed to use the bathroom however often you want. When you first start working, most employers have a 90-day period in which they can fire you easily. After that, it becomes quite difficult to fire someone due to a medical condition. A doctor's note wouldn't hurt either. Best of luck!


Thank you so much! This made me feel a lot better.It is also GREAT to know someone else out there is going through the same thing as me.


----------

